# Speaking in Tongues



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 6, 2011)

I received the Spirit of God (Holy Ghost) almost 4 years ago and it came with the evidence of speaking in tongues. Why do people fight so hard against the concept of speaking in tongue and believe it was only for the "bible days"? I speak in tongues but people that dont believe it look at me like -->>> ..lol

Another thing, why do people think the Holy Ghost is something you "catch", they think its something that makes you dance and jump up and down and run around the church.(though we can feel the Spirit of God in church and it can makes us do a lil shout lol) That is not  all the the Holy Ghost is good for. the Holy Ghost is the spirit of God that teaches you those things that pleases God and the course that God has for you. it prays those things that you dont know to pray for..(tongues) It gives you the power to resist sin and overcome temptation. Thats what the Holy Ghost is.I hardly hear churches even teach on the Holy Ghost when its a necessity for the chrisitan believer. Why is it taught that every one automatically everyone has it and we born with it, when scripture clearly states it has to be recieved? Please share on this topic...thanks in advance

Any LHCF members speak in tongues?


----------



## divya (Sep 6, 2011)

People hold varying understandings of _speaking in tongues_ - from its definition to its expression. For example, I believe that speaking tongues means speaking known foreign languages for the communication of the gospel. I do also believe that speaking in tongues is only one of the evidences of the Holy Spirit and that not all Christians are given that gift.


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Sep 6, 2011)

Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:

*Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^Forgive me...but, yes..."ba-ba-sham-da-la-la."  So, what are they saying?  Any interpreters?  I'm all for those speaking in tongues if it's real.  I know a minister that was going around trying to draw it out of people...Copeland.

Anyhoo, the evidence of a walk with Christ is in the fruit produced.  Perfection?  No way!  But there will be good fruit produced.  OP, if you are not satisfied with your present church, I'd suggest finding one where your spiritual needs are being met.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well actually i love my church. we believe in speaking in tongues.im just discussing the views of others...


----------



## Honi (Sep 6, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> *Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...



Barack Obama in a honda


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Sep 6, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> *Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...



Not Barack Obama in a Honda.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with Melody. Monroe some people abuse the word for attention. My friends and I were in church and this girl said sha na na na beyonce! I was through. That was years ago and people even older church members still remember that foolishness. I think instances like this make people reluctant to believe that it is true. I know of only one person who speaks in tongues and the spirit that comes over her is humble and sincere. I am a believer that the spirit makes itself evident. There are people who do it to boast or get attention and that can clearly be seen as well.


----------



## MSee (Sep 7, 2011)

I came up in a Church where tongues were not spoken nor discussed, but there was a sense that the 'tongues talkers' were strange. Due to circumstances I joined another Church that seems carismatic but I distinctly remember when one of the senior district Pastors came to give a Bible study 'against speaking in tongues'. By that time I already knew the Holy Spirit was in me and as he spoke and used the scripture in Corinthians to prove his points I felt like I was the only one realising he was skipping some verses and just off base. I dared open my mouth but backed down after his response. Went to work the next day and re -read the passage and was fully convinced that it actually encouraged speaking in tongues but not in the haphazard way I had seen just a few times. So I got in a secluded place and asked my Heavenly Father some questions (always do that when something troubles my spirit) and then asked Him for the sign.I remembered that verse that says something like '_open your mouth and I will fill it', _and simply put, that day was the first time I spoke in tongues. 

I didn't tell anyone for a long time and I certainly didn't speak it out loud in that Church. May be I should have, then I probably would have been thrown out and saved myself from all the trauma of the last few years. However, I had a strange moment in a communion service. The Pastor had already started showing much hatred towards me and I like a fool kept judging myself as if I was at fault for her attitude. She was conducting the communion service and I suddenly felt like something was crushing my head and hearing a lot of noise in my ear. I notice she was not going into the usual time where people were allowed few minutes of private prayer for confession and coming clean before God and with the strangeness happening to me I started praying silently but she started shouting in the mic and the confusion in my head was getting worse. I distinctly remembered something in me saying 'pray in tongues'. I had only a brief doubting struggle before I did under my breath. The only way I could explain what happened was that it felt like two crushing weights shifted from the sides of my head. My mind was clear and all the noise and confusion stopped, except the Pastor, but at that point I was too relieved to care. 

I can only give my personal testimony. I've since then had few other circumstances where breakthrough came after speaking in tongues. I've had other breakthroughs through simple prayer. I do believe there are Spirit filled believers who may never speak in tongues, as Guitarhero implied, you can tell by their fruits. Although I'm grateful for my experience I've never felt it made me 'special' in anyway. I feel special just knowing God loves me.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 7, 2011)

Copeland said, "say 'ba ba ba' and it will come and flow on your tongue."  Those were in my IGNORANT days going along to places with some family and friends.  Oh boy, was that a horrible experience.  He was coaching people how to speak in tongues.  In my church, we don't have that unless you're in the charismatic movement and I'm not sure people just start doing it...there is very definitely a holy order to the service and unity...  A lot of what I hear about and see out there is craziness.  I just don't trust it in most cases.  I don't every desire it either...but that's just me according to my previous experiences.


----------



## TamedTresses (Sep 7, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> *Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...





tressNdistress said:


> I agree with Melody. Monroe some people abuse the word for attention. *My friends and I were in church and this girl said sha na na na beyonce!* I was through. That was years ago and people even older church members still remember that foolishness. I think instances like this make people reluctant to believe that it is true. I know of only one person who speaks in tongues and the spirit that comes over her is humble and sincere. I am a believer that the spirit makes itself evident. There are people who do it to boast or get attention and that can clearly be seen as well.



You ladies are killing me. 

I've seen people try to fake it and stumble all over their words...hilarious!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 7, 2011)

absolutely the wrong thread...post deleted.


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2011)

Ahhh.. sis, love where you are going with this. I must say though, the Holy Spirit is indeed a person... He is not an "IT" and I don't refer to God as an 'It" He's not a pet dog, ya know?  Dogs can't talk back and the day one does, well... 

We don't 'catch' the Holy Spirit, but there are times He moves..just like His did over the waters in Genesis 1:2.
Ever see water stand still when a strong wind blows? 

I do utter/pray in the Spirit, only as Holy Spirit gives utterance to do so. I remember growing up in an pentecostal church as a child and repeating what I use to hear the adults say when I first went up to receive the Holy Spirit. That's wasn't it. I was ignorant then of the true power of God. I'd heard _"She came in a Honda.."_ too many times in that church. lol   

Oh, but when we *truly accept and receive* our gift of the Holy Spirit, we are no longer enemies of God but his sons and daughters. We become empowered with the Spirit of God. Our heavenly prayer language is unique, as it is our special way of speaking directly to the Father. It may sound strange to others and even to us, but He understands.  Our unique prayer language is never forced of our own will, never fake, and certainly never ineffective because it is the perfect prayer. Things DO take place in the spiritual realm. People are healed, feel different, comforted, etc, as the Holy Spirit has a purpose...and that is to do the Will of God. 

@the bolded: We receive the Spirit of God on earth because we came FROM HIM.  To come to earth, we all pass through the matrix (our mother's womb) and are born into sin --i.e. our parents' iniquities. It is through the Holy Spirit (by believing in Jesus) that we are reconciled back to El-Eyon. This is the only way. We have the choice to accept or reject, as  God will never force Himself on us.

Here are some good Scriptures 

*Ephesians 1:3-10 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who has  blessed us in Christ with every spiritual blessing in the heavenly  places, even as he chose us in him before the foundation of the world,  that we should be holy and blameless before him. In love he predestined  us for adoption as sons through Jesus Christ, according to the purpose  of his will, to the praise of his glorious grace, with which he has  blessed us in the Beloved. In him we have redemption through his blood,  the forgiveness of our trespasses, according to the riches of his grace,  ...                                     *


* Colossians 1:20-22 And through him to reconcile to himself all things, whether on  earth or in heaven, making peace by the blood of his cross. And you, who  once were alienated and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, he has now  reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you  holy and blameless and above reproach before him...                                     *







Alicialynn86 said:


> I received the Spirit of God (Holy Ghost) almost 4 years ago and it came with the evidence of speaking in tongues. Why do people fight so hard against the concept of speaking in tongue and believe it was only for the "bible days"? I speak in tongues but people that dont believe it look at me like -->>> ..lol
> 
> Another thing, why do people think the Holy Ghost is something you "catch", they think *its *something that makes you dance and jump up and down and run around the church.(though we can feel the Spirit of God in church and it can makes us do a lil shout lol) That is not  all the the Holy Ghost is good for. the Holy Ghost is the spirit of God that teaches you those things that pleases God and the course that God has for you.* it *prays those things that you dont know to pray for..(tongues) *It* gives you the power to resist sin and overcome temptation. Thats what the Holy Ghost is.I hardly hear churches even teach on the Holy Ghost when its a necessity for the chrisitan believer. *Why is it taught that every one automatically everyone has it and we born with it, when scripture clearly states it has to be recieved? *Please share on this topic...thanks in advance
> 
> Any LHCF members speak in tongues?


----------



## InVue (Sep 7, 2011)

When I first got saved and filled with the Holy Ghost I was twelve years old. I didn't know what was happening especially when I begin to speak in tongues. I do however, remember feeling good and clean. Years later I strayed away from God and went back into the world. The spirit left and I no longer spoke in tongues. 

Thankfully, God had mercy on me. I came back to God. He reclaimed my soul, saved and baptized me with the Holy Ghost with the evidence of speaking in tongues. This time I was more aware of what was going on. Again it was a wonderful feeling and great experience. Now when I speak in tongues it is during prayer and sometime during praise. 

Not all ministries/ denominations  preach speaking in tongues. If one is not taught the pentecostal experience then it is foreign. That is likely the reason for fighting against it. Because I can't see anyone who has genuinely experience being filled with the Holy Ghost and speaking in tongues fighting against it. In fact, it is an experience one would not knowingly joke or make light of without fear of blaspheming. It's just that serious to me.


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2011)

Adding for clarity... Paul makes it clear in Corinthians speaking in tongues are two different gifts of the Spirit:

Prayer language (private prayer or man speaking to God)
*1 Corinthians 14:2* - _“For he [man] that speaketh in an unknown tongues speaketh not unto men, but unto God: for no man understandeth him…"_

The Gift of Tongues (public or God speaking to man) 
*1 Corinthians 12:7*- "_to each one is given a manifestation of the Spirit for the common good. To one is given the word of Wisdom by the Spirit, and to another the word of knowledge according to the same Spirit; ...to another various kinds of tongues, and to another the interpretation of tongues. But one and the same Spirit works all theses things, distributing to each one individually just as He wills."_

So, praying in the Spirit is not the Gift of Tongues.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Im not talking about the tongues used to speak in different languages, Im referring to our prayer language...just fyi


----------



## Giselle685 (Sep 7, 2011)

ba-ba-sham-da-la-la -- translates to -- " Hi, I'm full of ... , please don't listen to me."


----------



## Laela (Sep 7, 2011)

ITA ... We had an interesting discussing a while back in this Forum on speaking in tongues... thread got shut down because of such vehemently opposing views.. 




InVue said:


> Not all ministries/ denominations  preach speaking in tongues. If one is not taught the pentecostal experience then it is foreign. *That is likely the reason for fighting against it. Because I can't see anyone who has genuinely experience being filled with the Holy Ghost and speaking in tongues fighting against it.*


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

Before I did this thread, i was looking for one but couldnt anything on tongues..i see why now lol


Laela said:


> ITA ... We had an interesting discussing a while back in this Forum on speaking in tongues... thread got shut down because of such vehemently opposing views..


----------



## InVue (Sep 7, 2011)

Laela said:


> ITA ... We had an interesting discussing a while back in this Forum on speaking in tongues... thread got shut down because of such vehemently opposing views..



Okay, I can imagine, you know the enemy don't won't us talking about the Holy Ghost or the evidence thereof.   Oh but there is going to come a day when people are going to be wishing for these type discussions.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 7, 2011)

Alicialynn86 - Do you know what you are saying when you "speak in tongues"?  Alot of people that I've asked say they do not know what they are saying and that only God knows or an interpreter. I find that puzzling. 

And you're not speaking a foreign language like they did in the Bible days?  If not, then what is it? From the pentacostal churches I have visited, it seems more like a learned estatic utterance or babble that they picked up from other members that do it in their church.

One common "babble" that I hear alot is something pronounced like "Sha-ba-de-oh-sha"... what does that mean in English?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

So true! People make fun of it either because they dont understand or never experienced it...but if they could just taste and see!



InVue said:


> Okay, I can imagine, you know the enemy don't won't us talking about the Holy Ghost or the evidence thereof.  Oh but there is going to come a day when people are going to be wishing for these type discussions.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

*No ma'am,. i dont know what I'm saying.*

*They had did a scientific study on speaking in tongues. Scientists hooked someone to this machine  speaking in tongues. They found out that the part of your brain that is active when you are talking, wasn't active. They said they human brain had nothing to do with anything when someone is speaking in tongue.*
*this is the link *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZbQBajYnEc

*Romans 8*
*26*Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered. 
*27*And he that searcheth the hearts knoweth what is the mind of the Spirit, because he maketh intercession for the saints according to the will of God.






Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86 - Do you know what you are saying when you "speak in tongues"? Alot of people that I've asked say they do not know what they are saying and that only God knows or an interpreter. I find that puzzling.
> 
> And you're not speaking a foreign language like they did in the Bible days? If not, then what is it? From the pentacostal churches I have visited, it seems more like a learned estatic utterance or babble that they picked up from other members that do it in their church.
> 
> One common "babble" that I hear alot is something pronounced like "Sha-ba-de-oh-sha"... what does that mean in English?


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Sep 7, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> So true! People make fun of it either because they dont understand or never experienced it...but if they could just taste and see!


 

 The presence of the Lord is wonderful.  Holy Ghost Power rain on me. Yesterday's gone, today I am in need. Holy Ghost Power rain on me.

Hey, they mocked Jesus The Christ. What makes us think we will get anything less. 

REJOICE!!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

So TRUE!.............



Health&hair28 said:


> The presence of the Lord is wonderful. Holy Ghost Power rain on me. Yesterday's gone, today I am in need. Holy Ghost Power rain on me.
> 
> Hey, they mocked Jesus The Christ. What makes us think we will get anything less.
> 
> REJOICE!!


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 7, 2011)

I fervently believe in the manifestation of the Holy Spirit and in the gift of speaking in tongues but I also know that based on ones religious affiliation and indoctrination one may not believe. I know this may be controversial but I will say that I do not believe in Juanita Bynum's recent interpretation of speaking in tongues.



> By: Jenée Desmond-Harris
> 
> No, she didn’t fall asleep at the keyboard. Pentecostal televangelist, author, and gospel singer Juanita Bynum has been raising eyebrows in the Christian community and beyond with her most recent use of technology to spread her message: she’s been speaking (or rather, typing) in tongues in messages to her Facebook fans. An example:
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

.................................................no comment 


hanna_light said:


> I fervently believe in the manifestation of the Holy Spirit and in the gift of speaking in tongues but I also know that based on ones religious affiliation and indoctrination one may not believe. I know this may be controversial but I will say that I do not believe in Juanita Bynum's recent interpretation of speaking in tongues.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 7, 2011)

1st Cor. 14 
2For he that speaketh in an unknown tongue speaketh not unto men, but unto God: for no man understandeth him; howbeit in the spirit he speaketh mysteries. 


Forgot to add this!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 7, 2011)

you wont be the only one saying it, neither do I beleive that nonsense of typing in tongues and people 'likeing' her posts, smh




hanna_light said:


> I fervently believe in the manifestation of the Holy Spirit and in the gift of speaking in tongues but I also know that based on ones religious affiliation and indoctrination one may not believe. I know this may be controversial but I will say that I do not believe in Juanita Bynum's recent interpretation of speaking in tongues.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Sep 7, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> I fervently believe in the manifestation of the Holy Spirit and in the gift of speaking in tongues but I also know that based on ones religious affiliation and indoctrination one may not believe. I know this may be controversial but I will say that I do not believe in Juanita Bynum's recent interpretation of speaking in tongues.


 
There is no biblical reference for what Juanita did. People need to check who they are following against the Word of God. Stop believing everything someone comes up with.  Sad.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 7, 2011)

oh by the way I do believe in tongue speaking ....NOT tongue typing...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 7, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> oh by the way I do believe in tongue speaking ....NOT tongue typing...



Iwanthealthyhair67 - When I typed out the tongue, I was being serious. I wasn't joking like a few others in this thread. I was typing out based on how it sounded to me. And I only did one little phrase. I'm asking a valid question since "speaking in tongues" was not something I grew up with in a church atmosphere. 

Alicialynn86 - How come you all do not know what it means or what you all are saying in tongues??? erplexed And how do you feel about those who "speak in tongues" uncontrollably where it causes distraction from the church worship service? And what's the point of speaking in an unknown tongue if there is no one in the church who speaks in that unknown tongue?


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 7, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> *They had did a scientific study on speaking in tongues. Scientists hooked someone to this machine  speaking in tongues. They found out that the part of your brain that is active when you are talking, wasn't active. They said they human brain had nothing to do with anything when someone is speaking in tongue.*
> *this is the link *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZbQBajYnEc



I watched the video and it didn't really prove anything to me about speaking in tongues.  The images of the brain looked pretty much the same to me.  The frontal lobe activity was still bright yellow on both scans, just a little bit less on the second one. When he "spoke in tongues" his voice was lower and quieter which I believe is why they said it was lower activity in the brain.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Sep 7, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86 - How come you all do not know what it means or what you all are saying in tongues??? erplexed And how do you feel about those who "speak in tongues" uncontrollably where it causes distraction from the church worship service? And what's the point of speaking in an unknown tongue if there is no one in the church who speaks in that unknown tongue?


 

@Poohbear

I know this was not directed at me but I will attempt to answer.

How come you all do not know what it means or what you all are saying in tongues??? 
For one who speaks in a tongue speaks not to men but to God; for no one understands him, but he utters mysteries in the Spirit. 1 Cor 14

It is the _spirit _of man (not his mind, will or emotions) praying to God.

For if I pray in an unknown tongue, *my spirit prayeth*, but my understanding is unfruitful. 1 Cor 14

And how do you feel about those who "speak in tongues" uncontrollably where it causes distraction from the church worship service? 
Usually if someone is speaking in tongues with no interpretation and distracting from the service, they are out of order. 

For one who speaks in a tongue speaks not to men but to God; for no one understands him, but he utters mysteries in the Spirit. On the other hand, the one who prophesies speaks to people for their upbuilding and encouragement and consolation. The one who speaks in a tongue builds up himself, but the one who prophesies builds up the church. Now I want you all to speak in tongues, but even more to prophesy. The one who prophesies is greater than the one who speaks in tongues, unless someone interprets, so that the church may be built up. 1 Cor 14

And what's the point of speaking in an unknown tongue if there is no one in the church who speaks in that unknown tongue? 
If someone is openly speaking in tongues, there should come an interpretation. If not, that person could be out of order. There is a gift of interpretation. It is scriptural.


If anyone thinks that he is a prophet, or spiritual, he should acknowledge that the things I am writing to you are a command of the Lord. If anyone does not recognize this, he is not recognized. So, my brothers, earnestly desire to prophesy, and do not forbid speaking in tongues. But all things should be done decently and in order. 1 Cor 14:37-40

But you, beloved, building yourselves up in your most holy faith and praying in the Holy Spirit, Jude:20

Many times, people get out of order when they do not follow the Word or Spirit of God. 

Hope this helps


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 7, 2011)

I first spoke in tongues in early '08. I was praying one night and had been wanting to speak in tongues for awhile. I read somewhere that if I started babbling and believed it could happen, the Holy Spirit would take over. A couple seconds into it the Holy Spirit did take over. I was having thoughts completely different than what was coming out of my mouth. The first thought was something like _Wow!_  I was listening to myself and I was thinking there is no way can doubt God after this!  I could/can stop whenever I want so it's not like I lose control. But it can be overwhelming.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Health&hair28. I'm thinking of one church in particular that I visited. They sung like 4-5 songs back-to-back with no pause no break, and the majority of the church members started "speaking in tongues" to where it started getting louder and louder. Mixed in with the music, it almost sounded demonic because it kept going on and on with no control for a couple of hours. It was kinda scary and did not seem like the gift of the Holy Spirit in that church.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 7, 2011)

Question for anyone who speaks in tongues - why does most of the "babbling" sound the same??? I've heard people say the same utterance as someone else either in the same church or a different church. 

And how come there aren't many interpreters out there? I never heard of anyone who can actually interpret the tongues. I just always hear of a bunch of people who claim they are speaking in tongues.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 7, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 - When I typed out the tongue, I was being serious. I wasn't joking like a few others in this thread. I was typing out based on how it sounded to me. And I only did one little phrase. I'm asking a valid question since "speaking in tongues" was not something I grew up with in a church atmosphere.
> 
> @Alicialynn86 - How come you all do not know what it means or what you all are saying in tongues??? erplexed *And how do you feel about those who "speak in tongues" uncontrollably where it causes distraction from the church worship service? And what's the point of speaking in an unknown tongue if there is no one in the church who speaks in that unknown tongue?*


 @Poohbear

Nothing in church is supposed to be in a chaotic manner, and the gift of tongues is to be used in private. The exception is the rare occasion that someone brings a prophetic message in tongues and that needs to be done with only one person speaking and there needs to be an interpreter, otherwise there is no reason for it to be made public. There is also the gift of interpretation of tongues - which we are to ask for as well. 

The gift of speaking in tongues in prayer is for our _personal_ spiritual edification and it's the Holy Spirit interceding for us. 

*Romans 8:28 *
_And the Holy Spirit helps us in our weakness. For example, we don't know  what God wants us to pray for. But the Holy Spirit prays for us with groaning that cannot be expressed in words._
 

Which is why, although it's a good gift to have (they all are) it doesn't help the church as much as others. 


*1 Corinthians 14:2*_For if you have the ability to speak in tongues, you will be talking  only to God, since people won't be able to understand you. You will be  speaking by the power of the Spirit, but it will all be mysterious._

You should read 1 Corinthians 14


*1 Corinthians 14 *

New Living Translation (NLT) (*Emphasis mine*)


*1 Corinthians 14*

*Tongues and Prophecy* 

 1  Let love be your highest goal! But you should also desire the special  abilities the Spirit gives—especially the ability to prophesy. 2  *For if you have the ability to speak in tongues,  you will be talking only to God*, since people won’t be able to  understand you. *You will be speaking by the power of the Spirit, but it  will all be mysterious.* 3 But one who prophesies strengthens others, encourages them, and comforts them. 4 *A person who speaks in tongues is strengthened personally, but one who speaks a word of prophecy strengthens the entire church.* 5  *I wish you could all speak in tongues*, but even more I wish you could  all prophesy. *For prophecy is greater than speaking in tongues, unless  someone interprets what you are saying so that the whole church will be  strengthened.*
 6 Dear brothers and sisters, *if I should come to you speaking in an unknown language,  how would that help you?* But if I bring you a revelation or some  special knowledge or prophecy or teaching, that will be helpful. 7 Even lifeless instruments like the flute or the harp must play the notes clearly, or no one will recognize the melody. 8 And if the bugler doesn’t sound a clear call, how will the soldiers know they are being called to battle?
 9  It’s the same for you. If you speak to people in words they don’t  understand, how will they know what you are saying? You might as well be  talking into empty space.
 10 There are many different languages in the world, and every language has meaning. 11  But if I don’t understand a language, I will be a foreigner to someone  who speaks it, and the one who speaks it will be a foreigner to me. 12  And the same is true for you. *Since you are so eager to have the  special abilities the Spirit gives, seek those that will strengthen the  whole church.*
 13 *So anyone who speaks in tongues should pray also for the ability to interpret what has been said. 14 For if I pray in tongues, my spirit is praying, but I don’t understand what I am saying.*
 15 Well then, what shall I do? *I will pray in the spirit,[d] and I will also pray in words I understand.* I will sing in the spirit, and I will also sing in words I understand. 16 * For if you praise God only in the spirit, how can those who don’t  understand you praise God along with you? How can they join you in  giving thanks when they don’t understand what you are saying? 17 You will be giving thanks very well, but it won’t strengthen the people who hear you.*
 18 *I thank God that I speak in tongues more than any of you.* 19  But in a church meeting I would rather speak five understandable words  to help others than ten thousand words in an unknown language.
 20  Dear brothers and sisters, don’t be childish in your understanding of  these things. Be innocent as babies when it comes to evil, but be mature  in understanding matters of this kind. 21 It is written in the Scriptures[e]:
   “I will speak to my own people
      through strange languages
      and through the lips of foreigners.
   But even then, they will not listen to me,”[f]
      says the Lord.
 22  So you see that speaking in tongues is a sign, not for believers, but  for unbelievers. Prophecy, however, is for the benefit of believers, not  unbelievers. 23 Even so,  if unbelievers or people who don’t understand these things come into  your church meeting and hear everyone speaking in an unknown language,  they will think you are crazy. 24  But if all of you are prophesying, and unbelievers or people who don’t  understand these things come into your meeting, they will be convicted  of sin and judged by what you say. 25  As they listen, their secret thoughts will be exposed, and they will  fall to their knees and worship God, declaring, “God is truly here among  you.”

*A Call to Orderly Worship* 

 26  Well, my brothers and sisters, let’s summarize. When you meet together,  one will sing, another will teach, another will tell some special  revelation God has given, one will speak in tongues, and * another will  interpret what is said. But everything that is done must strengthen all  of you.* 27 *No more than two or three should speak in tongues. They must speak one at a time, and someone must interpret what they say. 28 But if no one is present who can interpret, they must be silent in your church meeting and speak in tongues to God privately.*
 29 Let two or three people prophesy, and let the others evaluate what is said. 30 But if someone is prophesying and another person receives a revelation from the Lord, the one who is speaking must stop. 31 In this way, all who prophesy will have a turn to speak, one after the other, so that everyone will learn and be encouraged. 32 Remember that people who prophesy are in control of their spirit and can take turns. 33 For God is not a God of disorder but of peace, as in all the meetings of God’s holy people.[g]
 34  Women should be silent during the church meetings. It is not proper for  them to speak. They should be submissive, just as the law says. 35 If they have any questions, they should ask their husbands at home, for it is improper for women to speak in church meetings.[h]
 36 Or do you think God’s word originated with you Corinthians? Are you the only ones to whom it was given? 37  If you claim to be a prophet or think you are spiritual, you should  recognize that what I am saying is a command from the Lord himself. 38 But if you do not recognize this, you yourself will not be recognized.[i]
 39 So, my dear brothers and sisters, *be eager to prophesy, and don’t forbid speaking in tongues. 40 But be sure that everything is done properly and in order.*


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 7, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> Nothing in church is supposd to be chaotic, and the gift of tongues is to be used in private. The exception is the rare occasion that someone brings a prophetic message in tongues and that needs to be done with only one person speaking and there needs to be an interpreter, otherwise there is no reason for it to be made public. There is also the gift of interpretation of tongues - which we are to ask for as well.
> 
> The gift of speaking in tongues in prayer is for our _personal_ spiritual edification and it's the Holy Spirit interceding for us.



Yes. Indeed.  I pray in tongues privately for personal spiritual edification.

ETA: If I'm in church, I'm quiet with it.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 7, 2011)

CandiceC said:


> Yes. Indeed.  I pray in tongues privately for personal spiritual edification.
> 
> ETA: If I'm in church, I'm quiet with it.



Same here. 

I didn't even know if people at my new church spoke in tongues until we were all praying privately in a prayer circle and I heard one of the pastors pray something quietly in tongues.


----------



## MSee (Sep 7, 2011)

CandiceC said:


> Yes. Indeed.  I pray in tongues privately for personal spiritual edification.
> 
> ETA: If I'm in church, I'm quiet with it.


 
Me too. It certainly edifies  especially when things get so challenging that I don't know what to pray.

I don't know if others have experienced this but there were times while praying in tongues that although I didn't understand what I was saying, from the sound and the roll of my tongue and the accent I percieved  was speaking, for example Spanish, or some kind of language I have heard before.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 8, 2011)

No offence to you, I was referring to that gibberish Ms. Bynum the II tweeted about...

I place a high regard on the spiritual things of Christ...



Poohbear said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 - When I typed out the tongue, I was being serious. I wasn't joking like a few others in this thread. I was typing out based on how it sounded to me. And I only did one little phrase. I'm asking a valid question since "speaking in tongues" was not something I grew up with in a church atmosphere.
> 
> @Alicialynn86 - How come you all do not know what it means or what you all are saying in tongues??? erplexed And how do you feel about those who "speak in tongues" uncontrollably where it causes distraction from the church worship service? And what's the point of speaking in an unknown tongue if there is no one in the church who speaks in that unknown tongue?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 8, 2011)

There is one thing that I would like to add about speaking in tongues being a 'distraction' to the church service ...

Sometimes the speaker may be so over powered by the presence of the Lord that they don't know that they are being a distraction however, the spirit is still subject to the Prophet the Pastor can then choose to ask the speaker to be silent or he may recognizes that the person who is speaking in tongues has a word for the congregation,  the service is quieted and the person speaking in tongues is allowed to continue to speak, after he/she is finished the Pastor, or another member of the congregation, or the person who was speaking in tongues will give interpretation...


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 8, 2011)

A Pastor needed to help a young man who was stranded, but he could not understand the man, so he prayed to be able to understand and communicate with the young man.  His prayers were answered, he was able to speak the same language as the man and was able to share his faith, not only helping him but sharing his faith. As a result this man was baptized and he and his family remained faithful. His prayer was to be able to communicate.  This is the reason for being able to speak another language so that God can be glorified. so that we are able to communicate with others. Not all Christian have this gift though and that is the misunderstanding. that you won't understand what your saying. Groaning is one thing speaking utterance is another. To me its utterance, because I do not understand. it doesn't mean it just noise, it just means I don't understand but you should. Spanish speaking folks tend to pray from the language which is their first language
the Lord God knows what they are saying. Perhaps they started off speaking english and then switched to spanish. Which is fine praying alone, but if they are praying with someone thats a problem because I know longer know what your saying and I can't be an agreement with you.  So it serves no purpose other then to cause confusion. God is not a God of confusion there is a time and place for everything.  When I was a child. I didn't like to see people get the "holy spirit" it was confusion and disorganization and I could not accept that one day that would be me.  When the pastor spoke in tongues I had the same sense of disorganization, not that I understand a word he was saying besides the "tongues" it was all gibberish to me and I hated it and church all together. When I became older I researched these things. I believe that the best study would be the study on the holy spirit. Just like we should study the Character of God we should study the Character of the Holy Spirit, you'll be surprised at what a gentleman the Holy Spirit is,never forcing you to do anything.


----------



## Crown (Sep 8, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> A Pastor needed to help a young man who was stranded, but he could not understand the man, so he prayed to be able to understand and communicate with the young man.  His prayers were answered, he was able to speak the same language as the man and was able to share his faith, not only helping him but sharing his faith. As a result this man was baptized and he and his family remained faithful. His prayer was to be able to communicate.  This is the reason for being able to speak another language so that God can be glorified. so that we are able to communicate with others. Not all Christian have this gift though and that is the misunderstanding. that you won't understand what your saying. Groaning is one thing speaking utterance is another. To me its utterance, because I do not understand. it doesn't mean it just noise, it just means I don't understand but you should. Spanish speaking folks tend to pray from the language which is their first language
> the Lord God knows what they are saying. Perhaps they started off speaking english and then switched to spanish. Which is fine praying alone, but if they are praying with someone thats a problem because I know longer know what your saying and I can't be an agreement with you.  So it serves no purpose other then to cause confusion. God is not a God of confusion there is a time and place for everything.  When I was a child. I didn't like to see people get the "holy spirit" it was confusion and disorganization and I could not accept that one day that would be me.  When the pastor spoke in tongues I had the same sense of disorganization, not that I understand a word he was saying besides the "tongues" it was all gibberish to me and I hated it and church all together. When I became older I researched these things. I believe that the best study would be the study on the holy spirit. *Just like we should study the Character of God* *we should study the Character of the Holy Spirit*, you'll be surprised at what a gentleman the Holy Spirit is,never forcing you to do anything.


 I agree with your post, but I don’t understand the 2 characters you are given to the ONE (Deut. 6.4).

@blazingthru,
Do you think that GOD, The Eternal and Holy Spirit, has a character,
And
His Holy Spirit has another character ???


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ @Crown this is interesting stuff..Holy Spirit being one of the 'us' that God spoke of when he said let us make man in our own image, remember he is both the 'comforter' and the 'teacher' that Jesus spoke..therefore, hemust have character ...I need to study this...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 8, 2011)

@Crown I think of them as being three separate individuals that comprise the Trinity Father, Son, and Holy Spirit IMHO Benny Hinn did an excellent job of describing the character of the Holy Spirit in his book entitled, "Good Morning Holy Spirit."


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 8, 2011)

^^I read that book, it was very good


----------



## Crown (Sep 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^ @Crown this is interesting stuff..Holy Spirit being one of the 'us' that God spoke of when he said let us make man in our own image, remember he is both the 'comforter' and the 'teacher' that Jesus spoke..therefore, *hemust have character ...I need to study this*...


Thank you Iwanthealthyhair and hanna-light (I know this very popular belief), 

But I think you are misunderstanding my question.

The Savior, the true vine, said : I do nothing of myself (Jn.8.28), All come from Abba Father, the husbandman.

I am not talking about whether or not He has a character, but what make her (blazingthru) or you believes that there is *difference of characters*.

There is just ONE life.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Sep 8, 2011)

I usually don't post, but I thought I would share.

I've spoken in tongues once, it was quite over whelming for me as I was raised in a church that didn't really discuss "speaking in tongues." I thought of it as a gift certain Christians had (ummm not me) lol, so I was caught off guard.

I started visiting a large church, where it was common during service prayer and a couple of times interpertations were done. I was attending a special service there and I was deeply in prayer, with my hands up and eyes closed, but I was praying aloud and it just happened. I remember there was alot of energy or something around. I can't really describe it.

It has never happened again.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 8, 2011)

The Holy Ghost is the Spirit of God or the "nature" of God. It is one character. the Holy Ghost shows you whats in the mind of God and how to be pleasing to God.its the same spirit that was in Jesus Christ and that quickened Him. The bible states that Christ LEARNED obedience through the things he suffered. Jesus had to be taught, and that spirit is what taught him and ushered him in the will of God





Crown said:


> Thank you Iwanthealthyhair and hanna-light (I know this very popular belief),
> 
> But I think you are misunderstanding my question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crown (Sep 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> The Holy Ghost is the Spirit of God or the "nature" of God. It is *one character*. the Holy Ghost shows you whats in the mind of God and how to be pleasing to God.its the same spirit that was in Jesus Christ and that quickened Him. The bible states that Christ LEARNED obedience through the things he suffered. Jesus had to be taught, and that spirit is what taught him and ushered him in the will of God


Yes, ONE life, ONE character!

I encourage those with a different belief to not stay with what the pastor or their denomination said, but to go further in their study.

_I remember a post in this forum where someone was saying that she heard 3 voices in her mind and she can distinguish when it's the Father, the Son or the Holy Spirit, like there is not ONE character._


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 8, 2011)

It can be a distraction but at the same time if someone is speaking really loud i tongues I dont look down on them for it. Though the bible says everything needs to be done in decent and order but it ALSO says to forbid people to not speak in tongues.But that falls on the pastor he needs to teach order in the House of God. When i first started speaking in tongues, I had no control over,or so i thought .lol. It was something new to me so I would do it anywhere and everywhere LOUDLY.it would scare people to death who wasnt familiar with it . But God had to teach me wisdom with this gift. The more I grew into it, the more control I had over it. the bible says, the spirit is subject to the prophet. We have control over the Holy Spirit. We also have to learn that control as well. Now sometimes when im at church and we praising God and the spirit is high, i let it go......i dont care, but its not because I cant control, its because I choose not to at that time.

to answer the next question, we can't understand it because thats the prayer language between the spirit and God, even though its comin through our mouth, its not us praying but the Spirit making intercession for us.. I pray in the spirit alot because the devil dont know what Im saying and I like it that way!

the unknown tongues and the gift of tongues is TWO different things!
Unknow tongue is a pray language that prays for ME! its only edifies ME! its searches MY heart...

the gift of tongues is the gift to speak in other languages and edifies others.




Poohbear said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 - When I typed out the tongue, I was being serious. I wasn't joking like a few others in this thread. I was typing out based on how it sounded to me. And I only did one little phrase. I'm asking a valid question since "speaking in tongues" was not something I grew up with in a church atmosphere.
> 
> @Alicialynn86 - How come you all do not know what it means or what you all are saying in tongues??? erplexed And how do you feel about those who "speak in tongues" uncontrollably where it causes distraction from the church worship service? And what's the point of speaking in an unknown tongue if there is no one in the church who speaks in that unknown tongue?


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 8, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> the unknown tongues and the gift of tongues is TWO different things!
> Unknow tongue is a pray language that prays for ME! its only edifies ME! its searches MY heart...
> 
> the gift of tongues is the gift to speak in other languages and edifies others.



Alicialynn86 - where in the bible does it say that speaking unknown tongues is a prayer language?

And shouldn't prayer of that nature be done in private and not during a church service?

At the pentecostal churches I've visited, I've seen a mixture of people praying in an unknown tongue and people speaking in an unknown tongue... not speaking the gift of tongues as noted in the Bible.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 8, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> _*Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*_
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...


 
this cracked me up


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 8, 2011)

Crown said:


> I agree with your post, but I don’t understand the 2 characters you are given to the ONE (Deut. 6.4).
> 
> @blazingthru,
> Do you think that GOD, The Eternal and Holy Spirit, has a character,
> ...


 
God and Jesus and the Holy Spirit or one, but with distinct characteristics. As husband and wife or one but are two separate individuals. 

I think that this scripture text is taken out of context and over used. We know that God  spoke to Jesus through the heavens, upon his baptism,  Jesus wasn't speaking to himself he was speaking with God the father. Jesus is God the Son. The holy spirit is the same as God the father and Jesus the Son but yet not. The Holy spirit is our comforter, our guide, He reveals truths to us. He doesn't make you do anything. So when folks are falling all over the place, take a step back thats  spirit all right but what spirit? this is not the nature of the holy spirit. Also when I say he reveals truths to you, these are  truths that you have studied out already. Everyone says wait for the holy spirit to guide you, thats not how the spirit works he brings to your mind the things you have already learned. 
The holy spirit pleads for you. But there will come a time when he will no longer plead for you.  He is unique and different from the father and the Son.   This as I said before would be a wonderful study.


----------



## CandiceC (Sep 8, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:
			
		

> _Unfortunately some people FAKE it and  just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the  church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> *Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness..._





makeupgirl said:


> this cracked me up



Me too! Why they gotta put Obama in a foreign car?


----------



## Crown (Sep 8, 2011)

1Jn. 5.7 For there are three that bear record *in heaven*, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one. 5.8 And there are three that bear witness *in earth*, the Spirit, and the water, and the blood: and these three agree in one. 5.9 If we receive the witness of men, the witness of God is greater: for this is the witness of God which he hath testified of his Son.

In Heaven : the Father, the Word, the Holy Ghost
  [FONT=&quot]In earth     :     the Spirit,  the water,  the blood

Tue Father is Spirit. Only ONE character!
[/FONT]


----------



## divya (Sep 9, 2011)

Crown said:


> 1Jn. 5.7 For there are three that bear record *in heaven*, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one. 5.8 And there are three that bear witness *in earth*, the Spirit, and the water, and the blood: and these three agree in one. 5.9 If we receive the witness of men, the witness of God is greater: for this is the witness of God which he hath testified of his Son.
> 
> In Heaven : the Father, the Word, the Holy Ghost
> [FONT=&quot]In earth     :     the Spirit,  the water,  the blood
> ...



Interesting discussion. I understand these verses to mean that they are 3 distinct beings who are one in _purpose_. Particularly because it states that the three _agree_.


----------



## Crown (Sep 9, 2011)

divya said:


> Interesting discussion. I understand these verses to mean that they are 3 distinct beings who are one in _purpose_. Particularly because it states that the three _agree_.


By Prayer and study, may the Holy Spirit/Ghost reveal the Eternal Spirit/Father through His Word/Son!


----------



## divya (Sep 9, 2011)

Crown said:


> By Prayer and study, may the Holy Spirit/Ghost reveals the Eternal Spirit/Father through His Word/Son!



By prayer and study, He most certainly has and continues to do so.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Romans 8*
*26*Likewise the Spirit also helpeth our infirmities: for we know not what we should pray for as we ought: but the Spirit itself maketh intercession for us with groanings which cannot be uttered

Intercession is prayer. And it doesnt say in the bible where we should pray..but does say pray without ceasing.. Some people I know that speak in tongues, I dont hardly ever hear them do it at church. Are they wrong? NO. Is the person that speaks in tongues in church wrong? No. Neither are wrong. its a personal preference whether someone speak in church or at home. I do both, but I'm not about to be super loud with it either.If my spirit needs to cry out for me, Im not going to say "No wait until we get home" lol

 1st Cor. 14 
2For he that speaketh in an unknown tongue speaketh not unto men, but unto God: for no man understandeth him; howbeit in the spirit he speaketh mysteries..........I'm putting this scripture again because it says the Spirit speaks unto God, anytime there is communication with God, its called prayer. Thats why the tongues is our prayer language because it is praying to God for us.



Poohbear said:


> @Alicialynn86 - where in the bible does it say that speaking unknown tongues is a prayer language?
> 
> And shouldn't prayer of that nature be done in private and not during a church service?
> 
> At the pentecostal churches I've visited, I've seen a mixture of people praying in an unknown tongue and people speaking in an unknown tongue... not speaking the gift of tongues as noted in the Bible.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 10, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> *Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...



Yeah this is true. Which answers why you hear a lot of the people sounding the same Poohbear
I think it's another problem created by doing it in public, it's like people start competing. 
I noticed that when I speak in tongues it sounds different than what I usually hear in those churches.


----------



## aribell (Sep 11, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> Yeah this is true. Which answers why you hear a lot of the people sounding the same Poohbear
> I think it's another problem created by doing it in public, it's like people start competing.
> I noticed that when I speak in tongues it sounds different than what I usually hear in those churches.



Me too.  That fact made me feel more confident that the gift I received was genuine and not self-manufactured.  The tongues that come from my mouth I haven't heard anywhere else, but there's a consistent structure, pattern, and to some extent, vocabulary.  It's neither vain repetition nor random sounds.  I also didn't grow up in tongues churches, so I never had an idea of how it was "supposed" to sound.

As I see it, Scripture shows two types of tongues phenomena-tongues of men and tongues of angels, as 1 Cor. 13 mentions.  At Pentecost in Acts the apostles were heard in the native language of the hearers.  They also spoke in "other tongues"  The gift of interpretation of tongues was given to the hearer it seems because each heard them speaking in his own language.

But we know that one may also speak with the tongues of angels and that Paul also says that tongues may edify oneself as one is speaking mysteries to God.

I'm sure there are tons of fakers.  I used to let my skepticism of that and my fear of losing control stop me from intently asking for the gift.  I'm glad I did ultimately receive it, but I see much more clearly now that spiritual gifting does NOT equate with holiness.  The Lord spoke through a donkey and it had nothing to do with the donkey's merit!



Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 11, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> 1st Cor. 14
> 2For he that speaketh in an unknown tongue speaketh not unto men, but unto God: for no man understandeth him; howbeit in the spirit he speaketh mysteries.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add this!



If it's in a church, there is supposed to be an interpretation so it is edifying to the body.


----------



## Laela (Sep 12, 2011)

wow...

nevermind.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 13, 2011)

I beleive that the father, son and holy spirit ARE one, however, many times the bible makes reference to father, son and holy spirit separately...I can do the same... 



Crown said:


> Thank you Iwanthealthyhair and hanna-light (I know this very popular belief),
> 
> But I think you are misunderstanding my question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Sep 13, 2011)

Melody.Monroe said:


> Unfortunately some people FAKE it and just repeat what they hear other people say. I hate that about the church I went to from 14-18. It sounds like:
> 
> *Sha-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-ba-barra-ro-sah-tah-barack-obama-in-a-honda!*
> I do beleive some people really speak in tongues but I've never been a witness...


 

 why obama gotta be in a honda?? I've heard that tho it was more _he-comin-in-a-honda _and  _re-tie-my-bow-tie re-tie-my-bow-tie LAWD! re-tie-my-bow-tie!_ 

OK let me go back to read the rest of the thread


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Sep 13, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Thanks @Health&hair28. I'm thinking of one church in particular that I visited. They sung like 4-5 songs back-to-back with no pause no break, and the majority of the church members started "speaking in tongues" to where it started getting louder and louder. Mixed in with the music, it almost sounded demonic because it kept going on and on with no control for a couple of hours. It was kinda scary and did not seem like the gift of the Holy Spirit in that church.


 
To your experience, Ive been in a church where prayer is taking place (like a shut in or something) and at a certain point the prayer shifts as in one accord and the saints are fiulled with tongues and it wasnt demonic to me at all, it was more of a heavenly sound and the presence of God would be so strong and thick (thats the only way I can describe it) it sounds literally like music to my ears. Ive never spoken in tongues personally but I was raised in a church so its not foriegn and it doesnt alarm me, and its crazy but I can tell when its of the Spirit and when its just a bunch of folks babbling although I admittedly am not an interpreter.

When Im praying and the presence of God is upon me my prayers turn into songs, if that makes sense (now that I think about it it probably doesnt ) and maybe thats why I hear tongues of the saints as music.


ETA this thread is hilarious


----------



## Laela (Sep 13, 2011)

I know what you're talking about.. there's a lady in our church who breaks out in song; it's unlike any singing we hear in these parts..lol. I really don't know how to explain it but that you have to be there to hear her sing! 




Detroit2Dallas said:


> *When Im praying and the presence of God is upon me my prayers turn into songs, if that makes sense* (now that I think about it it probably doesnt ) and maybe thats why I hear tongues of the saints as music.
> 
> 
> ETA this thread is hilarious


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 13, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> To your experience, Ive been in a church where prayer is taking place (like a shut in or something) and at a certain point the prayer shifts as in one accord and the saints are fiulled with tongues and it wasnt demonic to me at all, it was more of a heavenly sound and the presence of God would be so strong and thick (thats the only way I can describe it) it sounds literally like music to my ears. Ive never spoken in tongues personally but I was raised in a church so its not foriegn and it doesnt alarm me, and its crazy but I can tell when its of the Spirit and when its just a bunch of folks babbling although I admittedly am not an interpreter.
> 
> When Im praying and the presence of God is upon me my prayers turn into songs, if that makes sense (now that I think about it it probably doesnt ) and maybe thats why I hear tongues of the saints as music.
> 
> ...



You're experience sounds a bit different than the one I mentioned. 

However, there was another church I went to where "speaking in tongues" occured, which I think was more similar to your experience.  It was a seventh day aventist pentecostal church where they wore head coverings.  The bishop did an alter call and everyone in the church went up there except me.  The people kneeled down and started praying "in tongues" but it wasn't all loud and out of control. They weren't up there babbling really loud doing the same babble over and over again.  Now during the church service, they did get hype where there was shouting and running and jumping around, but during this alter call prayer time, it was more in order.  Then the bishop would come around and speak in English and then say something "in tongues" and put oil on their heads.

See, I grew up in a baptist church so I never seen "speaking in tongues" in church until last year.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Sep 13, 2011)

Laela said:


> I know what you're talking about.. there's a lady in our church who breaks out in song; it's unlike any singing we hear in these parts..lol. I really don't know how to explain it but that you have to be there to hear her sing!


 

 I have my theory on it but I dont want to derail the thread.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 13, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> You're experience sounds a bit different than the one I mentioned.
> 
> 
> See, I grew up in a baptist church so I never seen "speaking in tongues" in church until last year.


 

For a while people seen speaking in tongues as something that happen in the "bible days" as some would say. They shunned it and called it demonic, but now since some "Famous"  preachers started speaking in tongues, people commercialize it now...which is still sad...they dont realize how precious it is, but they feel like if they go off in tongues, that makes them really anointed, which is a false misconception. What people dont know is you can be "annointed" and still on your way to hell, but thats another thread...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Sep 13, 2011)

The whole speaking in tongues is a gift like not everyone has this gift.I had a former mentor who made me feel as though I hadn't fully accepted God bc I didn't speak in tongues.Just bc you can doesn't mean everyone can and it doesn't make you any higher in God's sight.I mean there are so many gifts that we all can't have it.I mean we are in the body and make up different parts.I know there a verse in the bible that says in essence the hand can't be a foot and should be happy being a foot...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think we focus too much on SELF-control...to be undone in his presence is a wonderful thing...

He doesn't always come all organized and quiet, sometimes he comes in like a mighty rushing wind...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 13, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> For a while people seen speaking in tongues as something that happen in the "bible days" as some would say. They shunned it and called it demonic, but now since some "Famous"  preachers started speaking in tongues, people commercialize it now...which is still sad...they dont realize how precious it is, but they feel like if they go off in tongues, that makes them really anointed, which is a false misconception. What people dont know is you can be "annointed" and still on your way to hell, but thats another thread...



Exactly. See, the experience that I mentioned earlier about it being loud and crazy, it really did sound demonic mixed in with the man banging on the piano. It just didn't seem genuine. Then the prophetess got up there and started speaking in tongues too and then slowly calmed down the church. This church was mainly comprised of younger black people from teenagers to mid-30s which you don't see too often.

Now the other experience I mentioned, it did seem genuine. It didn't sound demonic to me. The only scary part of that service was the bishop jumping around speaking in tongues. This church had a few people around my age but mainly older adults. By the way, this service lasted from 11am to 7pm. I was exhausted but still enjoyed myself.

There's 2-3 other churches I have visited where people spoke in tongues but it was very briefly and not ongoing like the two I mentioned above.

I just wonder why most of the phrases they say sound the same or exactly alike. That's why I think it's more of a learned behavior rather than something from the Holy Spirit. I'm just talking about the "speaking in tongues" I've heard... not all people who speak in tongues because I haven't heard everyone speak in tongues. Maybe if I heard one of you ladies from LHCF speak in tongues, maybe I would have a different opinion. I don't know.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^wow, service that lasted from 11:00-7:00 ..that happened once at my church, church began at 10:30 and I think we were beginning to leave around 5:30 pm it wasn't planned but we ended up having a deliverance service and my Pastor ministered to everyone individually (we have a small church say 50-60 people) by the time as she ministered to me, I was besides myself she told me to forgive my mom for dying, I was all snotty up and on the floor, I didn't care who saw me...


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 13, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I think we focus too much on SELF-control...to be undone in his presence is a wonderful thing...
> 
> He doesn't always come all organized and quiet, sometimes he comes in like a mighty rushing wind...



But God wants us to have self-control...

1 Corinthians 14:40
*Let all things be done decently and in order*.

Galatians 5:22-23 
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, *temperance*: against such there is no law.

1 Thessalonians 4:4
That every one of you should know how to *possess his vessel in sanctification and honour*

Titus 2:12
Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should *live soberly, righteously, and godly*, in this present world

2 Peter 5-7
And beside this, giving all diligence, *add to your faith* virtue; and to virtue knowledge; And to knowledge *temperance*; and to temperance patience; and to patience godliness; And to godliness brotherly kindness; and to brotherly kindness charity.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^agreed, and he doesn't want us to 'quench' the spirit either


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 13, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^wow, service that lasted from 11:00-7:00 ..that happened once at my church, church began at 10:30 and I think we were beginning to leave around 5:30 pm it wasn't planned but we ended up having a deliverance service and my Pastor ministered to everyone individually (we have a small church say 50-60 people) by the time as she ministered to me, I was besides myself she told me to forgive my mom for dying, I was all snotty up and on the floor, I didn't care who saw me...



I think that's what happened at the church I visited... they called it a breakthrough / delivereance service in the last 4 hours.  Even though I stayed seated in the pew, the bishop came back to me and spoke some words and put oil on my forehead too  but it didn't make me get all happy or overjoyed. I didn't even cry or speak in tongues. When he went to each person, he would talk in English and then say something like "Oh-shee-be-de-oh-sigh!" each time he put oil on someone's head. That's why I wonder what does it mean since I hear it said so many times.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 13, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> Nothing in church is supposed to be in a chaotic manner, and the gift of tongues is to be used in private. The exception is the rare occasion that someone brings a prophetic message in tongues and that needs to be done with only one person speaking and there needs to be an interpreter, otherwise there is no reason for it to be made public. There is also the gift of interpretation of tongues - which we are to ask for as well.
> 
> ...



DaiseeDay

I agree that speaking in tongues is for personal edification and should be done in private with God if there is no intepreter.

By the way, I have read 1 Corinthians 14 before and several times over and over.  The verses you posted here are quite different than the bible version I use. I use KJV. I've never read from NLT. Here's what KJV says (Check out the verses I *bolded*):

1 Corinthians 14

 1Follow after charity, and desire spiritual gifts, but rather that ye may prophesy.

 2For he that speaketh in an unknown tongue speaketh not unto men, but unto God: for no man understandeth him; howbeit in the spirit he speaketh mysteries.

 3But he that prophesieth speaketh unto men to edification, and exhortation, and comfort.

 4He that speaketh in an unknown tongue edifieth himself; but he that prophesieth edifieth the church.

* 5I would that ye all spake with tongues but rather that ye prophesied: for greater is he that prophesieth than he that speaketh with tongues, except he interpret, that the church may receive edifying.

 6Now, brethren, if I come unto you speaking with tongues, what shall I profit you, except I shall speak to you either by revelation, or by knowledge, or by prophesying, or by doctrine?

 7And even things without life giving sound, whether pipe or harp, except they give a distinction in the sounds, how shall it be known what is piped or harped?

 8For if the trumpet give an uncertain sound, who shall prepare himself to the battle?

 9So likewise ye, except ye utter by the tongue words easy to be understood, how shall it be known what is spoken? for ye shall speak into the air.

 10There are, it may be, so many kinds of voices in the world, and none of them is without signification.*

 11Therefore if I know not the meaning of the voice, I shall be unto him that speaketh a barbarian, and he that speaketh shall be a barbarian unto me.

 12Even so ye, forasmuch as ye are zealous of spiritual gifts, seek that ye may excel to the edifying of the church.

*13Wherefore let him that speaketh in an unknown tongue pray that he may interpret.

 14For if I pray in an unknown tongue, my spirit prayeth, but my understanding is unfruitful.*

 15What is it then? I will pray with the spirit, and I will pray with the understanding also: I will sing with the spirit, and I will sing with the understanding also.

 16Else when thou shalt bless with the spirit, how shall he that occupieth the room of the unlearned say Amen at thy giving of thanks, seeing he understandeth not what thou sayest?

 17For thou verily givest thanks well, but the other is not edified.

 18I thank my God, I speak with tongues more than ye all:

 19Yet in the church I had rather speak five words with my understanding, that by my voice I might teach others also, than ten thousand words in an unknown tongue.

 20Brethren, be not children in understanding: howbeit in malice be ye children, but in understanding be men.

 21In the law it is written, With men of other tongues and other lips will I speak unto this people; and yet for all that will they not hear me, saith the Lord.

 22Wherefore tongues are for a sign, not to them that believe, but to them that believe not: but prophesying serveth not for them that believe not, but for them which believe.

 23If therefore the whole church be come together into one place, and all speak with tongues, and there come in those that are unlearned, or unbelievers, will they not say that ye are mad?

 24But if all prophesy, and there come in one that believeth not, or one unlearned, he is convinced of all, he is judged of all:

 25And thus are the secrets of his heart made manifest; and so falling down on his face he will worship God, and report that God is in you of a truth.

*26How is it then, brethren? when ye come together, every one of you hath a psalm, hath a doctrine, hath a tongue, hath a revelation, hath an interpretation. Let all things be done unto edifying.

 27If any man speak in an unknown tongue, let it be by two, or at the most by three, and that by course; and let one interpret.

 28But if there be no interpreter, let him keep silence in the church; and let him speak to himself, and to God.*

 29Let the prophets speak two or three, and let the other judge.

 30If any thing be revealed to another that sitteth by, let the first hold his peace.

 31For ye may all prophesy one by one, that all may learn, and all may be comforted.

 32And the spirits of the prophets are subject to the prophets.

* 33For God is not the author of confusion, but of peace, as in all churches of the saints.*

 34Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but they are commanded to be under obedience as also saith the law.

 35And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church.

 36What? came the word of God out from you? or came it unto you only?

 37If any man think himself to be a prophet, or spiritual, let him acknowledge that the things that I write unto you are the commandments of the Lord.

 38But if any man be ignorant, let him be ignorant.

* 39Wherefore, brethren, covet to prophesy, and forbid not to speak with tongues.

 40Let all things be done decently and in order.*

This chapter DOES NOT support speaking in tongues in the church like so many of you think.

The only way speaking in tongues can be done in church is if there is just 2-3 people and one of them is an interpreter who can tell the church what that person is saying. If not, these people need to be silent in church.

Nowadays, anyone and everyone thinks they can babble and vocalize unknown utterances thinking they are so filled with the Holy Spirit when they are really fooling themselves.


----------



## aribell (Sep 13, 2011)

My pastor interprets spoken tongues.  There are many in our congregation who may pray to themselves in tongues, but only one person who speaks publicly in tongues, and there will be an interpretation to follow.  

Paul is instructing them on how to keep order in the exercise of this gift.  The fact that they were being disorderly does not mean that the gifts were false--they were simply out of order and needed to exercise their gifts properly.  However, I would not judge someone that I simply hear praying in tongues if they are doing it quietly and to themselves like Paul says.

I do agree that there are a lot of counterfeits and a lot of learned patterns.  Nevertheless, that ought not take away from our pursuit of God's authentic gifts.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 13, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> *My pastor interprets spoken tongues.  There are many in our congregation who may pray to themselves in tongues, but only one person who speaks publicly in tongues, and there will be an interpretation to follow.  *
> 
> Paul is instructing them on how to keep order in the exercise of this gift.  The fact that they were being disorderly does not mean that the gifts were false--they were simply out of order and needed to exercise their gifts properly.  However, I would not judge someone that I simply hear praying in tongues if they are doing it quietly and to themselves like Paul says.
> 
> I do agree that there are a lot of counterfeits and a lot of learned patterns.  Nevertheless, that ought not take away from our pursuit of God's authentic gifts.



See, THIS is what I would like to see in a church where speaking in tongues takes place. 

nicola.kirwan - What type of church do you attend? And when a person speaks in tongues at your church, does it sound like the common utterances at other churches?


Here are some clips of speaking in tongues... are these genuine or not?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dG11J40cAA This one is similar (not the same) to the church I visited where it sounded demonic. The church I visited, there were MORE people babbling really loud and carrying on.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K08OKQJIwYw Two men praying in tongues

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SkLKJwzRlU A white woman preacher speaking in tongues mixed with English

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE1GFsDAG3k&NR=1 Some black dude that says he speaks in tongues, scroll to 1:05


----------



## aribell (Sep 13, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> See, THIS is what I would like to see in a church where speaking in tongues takes place.
> 
> nicola.kirwan - What type of church do you attend? And when a person speaks in tongues at your church, does it sound like the common utterances at other churches?
> 
> ...



I don't believe in denominations, but the church I attend is a Church of God congregation. Outside of home groups, I've found it to be the most holistically, spiritually balanced of churches I've attended.  Even so, I do think that charismatic churches can tend to have an unwillingness to exercise.discernment.  People want so badly to experience something that they resist someone saying that an experience might be false.  I've experienced the most authentic worship in just gathering with other believers.

About the clips, I couldn't say whether they were real or not.  The Lord might reveal such through the gift of discerning spirits, but otherwise I don't know that there's a way to test someone else's experience.  I do think it's odd to record oneself speaking in tongues though.  But the last guy made a good point that the Spirit does not force anything to happen.  He gives you the ability, but you have to open your mouth and loose your tongue.  If we don't choose to give ourselves over to Him, then He won't flow through us.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## DaiseeDay (Sep 13, 2011)

@Poohbear

I would like to see someone interpret tongues too, as I've never seen it. But honestly most of the churches I see where tongues are spoken during service aren't concerned with interpretation and order.

I'm not really seeing how the NLT version has a different meaning than the KJV. I'm interpreting them the same way after reading both - I'm always cross referencing. 

I don't think it's my place to say if others are genuine or not, but I can't stand when people record themselves speaking in tongues whether it's real or not.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 14, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> I would like to see someone interpret tongues too, as I've never seen it. But honestly most of the churches I see where tongues are spoken during service aren't concerned with interpretation and order.
> 
> ...


I took a second glance at your other post, and I think I may have gotten confused with your emphasis parts mixed in with the scriptures.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 14, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> @Poohbear
> 
> I would like to see someone interpret tongues too, as I've never seen it. But honestly most of the churches I see where tongues are spoken during service aren't concerned with interpretation and order.


 
I would agree with you and I would like to see this as well.  Now the service I go to I do hear member speak French and Haitian but only during prayer and for specific reasons. Many of our members speak both languages so they are in agreement with the speaker. I even hear creole sometimes as well, but again the only time I heard this is when Haiti was damaged during the storm a few years ago.


----------

